# ED E/M or 69210



## alisonbee (Feb 16, 2010)

*Looking for opinions on this documentation - ED E/M or 69210*
Docusate Sodium    Order: Docusate Sodium - Dose: 4 drops : Ear-Right 
Was used to soften the impacted cerumen

ARNP note:  
Performed by physician extender, Indicated for cerumen impaction, External canal irrigated with tap water, Irrigation performed using angiocath, Cerumen removed. Bleeding was noted, Abrasion was not noted, After procedure hearing is normal. No complications. Patient tolerated procedure well. 

Thanks for your opinions!


----------



## eadun2000 (Feb 16, 2010)

You cannot code for the removal because it was done by irrigation.


----------



## cheermom68 (Feb 16, 2010)

*69210*

I agree. There must be documentation of instrumentation besides irrigation, such as a curette to bill a 69210.


----------

